# strand bamboo



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes floating has a hollow sound. Bamboo is trendy, and a lot of it is toxic junk. I won't use it because I don't believe in it, though there are several installers on here whose attitude is "someone is going to get paid to install this, may as well be me". Google Bamboo Flooring Issues.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I finally saw a bamboo floor at a customers house that was not cupping, I was amazed, it was as flat as could be and had been down probably 3-4 years. I have seen it cup in 3 weeks.
Some say they've had no problems, I'd look into those manufacturers. It is a nice looking product, kind of tropical in my opinion. The finish in the product that we install will separate from the bamboo with a hard impact and some say it can't be re sanded .
I haven't read that link posted above so excuse if repeated. Hey it could be a fad, tear it out in 5 years and put something else in. Anyone still got Saltillo tile?


----------



## buddy110 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ta2ude said:


> Are you serious? I just directed you to a link that I am SURE provided you with much more information about bamboo flooring than any other post on this thread has and should have sent you on your own quest for supporting facts. Actually I was done posting on this thread that is why I wished you good luck. I could already tell you had your mind made up anyways regardless of what information you gained. Now do you really think your last post to me was helping this thread in any way ??



I started the thread, numbskull.
Your link didn't convince me either direction. It was far more complimentary of Bamboo than you seem to think.:clap: That said however, I've not made up my mind one way or the other.


----------



## buddy110 (Oct 3, 2009)

ArtisanRemod said:


> Yes floating has a hollow sound. Bamboo is trendy, and a lot of it is toxic junk. I won't use it because I don't believe in it, though there are several installers on here whose attitude is "someone is going to get paid to install this, may as well be me". Google Bamboo Flooring Issues.


Been doing a lot of research. Some good, some bad. Most of the bad seems to center around cheap product. 

Whatever we choose, has to be hard enough to be installed in a kitchen, and have a very durable finish.


----------



## Walk On Wood (May 8, 2010)

Buddy, I've been installing/sanding for 18 years. I have glued, floated, nailed, and stapled bamboo. I have even installed unfinished and sanded it. I am not a fan. I appreciate its 'green' qualities, but I've seen a lot of problems with it delaminating from itself (cheap water based glue), separation/gapping issues, and unreliable finish on top. Stranded bamboo is extremely hard and dense, so dense that at the NWFA show in Dallas a few weeks ago they were saying that it can take as long as 60 days to properly acclimate. Bamboo is not a product that I would recommend to anyone, and for the last three years or so have refused to install anymore. Good luck in your decision, I would recommend a nice site-sanded floor with 3 coats of Swedish finish on top


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

buddy110 said:


> What is the advantage to floating?


If you run into trouble, it will be much easier to pull out.:laughing:
Seriously, it is faster and more economical to float than glue or nail.
Key point there is the subfloor must be almost dead flat-not necessary level, but flat,a high dense underlayment such as Eco Silencer should be used, and the space should not be a art gallery etc use(meaning open-no furniture space)In those spaces the sound and bounce are more noticable.
Of course I suggest using click and lock float rather than glue at the T&G type. If done right, it will not open up.
Moisture content at the time install differs that is why it is required to acclimate the wood. 
I had required the clients to install built-in humidifier in high rise condos when I was in Toronto. 
Heated condo unit in NY high rise is way to dry for any wood flooring, built in humidifier is required for the whole unit, owners will not wake up with dry throat either.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I have American Cherry in my own kitchen. 3 coats of Lenmar oil based. The hardness of the wood was not a huge concern of mine, as many times softer woods do not show indentations, it's more attributed to the color. I recently installed a walnut floor which the cabinet installers marred up pretty well which I think was noticeable more because of the shiny dark brown finish. I put my first bamboo floor in over 10 years ago for a "green" customer, and thought at the time that it was pretty cool because it is renewable. The I heard more of the horror stories about it. Anything produced in China is junk, so I guess if you're in love with bamboo, find the right manufacturer and go to town. Good luck and post pics


----------



## buddy110 (Oct 3, 2009)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I have American Cherry in my own kitchen. 3 coats of Lenmar oil based. The hardness of the wood was not a huge concern of mine, as many times softer woods do not show indentations, it's more attributed to the color. I recently installed a walnut floor which the cabinet installers marred up pretty well which I think was noticeable more because of the shiny dark brown finish. I put my first bamboo floor in over 10 years ago for a "green" customer, and thought at the time that it was pretty cool because it is renewable. The I heard more of the horror stories about it. Anything produced in China is junk, so I guess if you're in love with bamboo, find the right manufacturer and go to town. Good luck and post pics


I assume then, that pre-finished hard wood (not bamboo) is not as good as finishing in place?


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I have American Cherry in my own kitchen. 3 coats of Lenmar oil based. The hardness of the wood was not a huge concern of mine, as many times softer woods do not show indentations, it's more attributed to the color. I recently installed a walnut floor which the cabinet installers marred up pretty well which I think was noticeable more because of the shiny dark brown finish. I put my first bamboo floor in over 10 years ago for a "green" customer, and thought at the time that it was pretty cool because it is renewable. The I heard more of the horror stories about it. Anything produced in China is junk, so I guess if you're in love with bamboo, find the right manufacturer and go to town. Good luck and post pics


I'm going to have to defend China a little bit, my thoughts were the same. They are masters of copying things and making them cheap, purses, tools, everything. Now countries from all over the world use them for cheap labor. It is partly due to corporate greed or just being able to survive in the business. Hardwood floor, one pays 35k one made in china 35 hundred. We continue to purchase and they continue to produce, not everyone can afford putting a ton of money on a floor, but they still need a floor.
Nothing personal, just thought good opportunity since you brought it up and is just my perspective , a lot of my stuff made in china is broken and thrown away, I was just trying to keep up with the jones's , their stuff broke too.


----------



## Ta2ude (Jan 22, 2013)

buddy110 said:


> I started the thread, numbskull.
> Your link didn't convince me either direction. It was far more complimentary of Bamboo than you seem to think.:clap: That said however, I've not made up my mind one way or the other.


So I am a numbskull because you can't read between the lines. I try to help you with actual information and because you are too lazy or retarded to understand it you choose to insult me. Well I HOPE you put bamboo in your kitchen you deserve it !! I would suggest a very dark colour as well. Good luck numbskull.


----------



## buddy110 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ta2ude said:


> So I am a numbskull because you can't read between the lines. I try to help you with actual information and because you are too lazy or retarded to understand it you choose to insult me. Well I HOPE you put bamboo in your kitchen you deserve it !! I would suggest a very dark colour as well. Good luck numbskull.


someone needs a nap:whistling


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I get so confused on who said what, now I think someone told me to put bamboo in the kitchen, I think it was my dad, just remember them calling me numbskull, and I would like a nap too.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

buddy110 said:


> I assume then, that pre-finished hard wood (not bamboo) is not as good as finishing in place?



For my own home I would only use finish in place wood flooring. A prefinished floor does not look as nice to me, mainly because of the eased edge. A satin finished in place floor has a tendency to disguise scratches and dents better than the shinier finish on most prefinished flooring. And in regards to the China reference, Google China Bamboo Flooring to see what I'm talking about. It's toxic junk.


----------



## buddy110 (Oct 3, 2009)

All things point to a true hardwood. 

What manufacturers would you guys recommend?


----------



## Ta2ude (Jan 22, 2013)

buddy110 said:


> All things point to a true hardwood.
> 
> What manufacturers would you guys recommend?


Bellawood from Lumber Liquidators.


----------



## Walk On Wood (May 8, 2010)

I prefer site-sanded to pre finished. Ask your local distributor what mills they buy from. Different places offer different mills. 3 coats of Glitsa Multi-Cote is my preferred finish. If you are set on pre finished, I think Mirage is the nicest I've ever installed. It's very pricey, but its is beautiful. Mullican and Somerset both offer nice quality at a more reasonable price. Whether you go site-sanded or pre finished, I would stick with 3/4" solid. That floor will outlive all of use. Be sure to avoid the engineered floors with an MDF core.


----------



## buddy110 (Oct 3, 2009)

Walk On Wood said:


> I prefer site-sanded to pre finished. Ask your local distributor what mills they buy from. Different places offer different mills. 3 coats of Glitsa Multi-Cote is my preferred finish. If you are set on pre finished, I think Mirage is the nicest I've ever installed. It's very pricey, but its is beautiful. Mullican and Somerset both offer nice quality at a more reasonable price. Whether you go site-sanded or pre finished, I would stick with 3/4" solid. That floor will outlive all of use. Be sure to avoid the engineered floors with an MDF core.


Price is important, which is why bamboo is/was an option. We already realize that we'll have to live with carpet in the BR's :sad: but we can always upgrade them in the future. I re-finshed the floors in my current home, so I'm capable of doing it here also, but I'll most likely go with a pre-finished. Will look into the brands you've mentioned


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

If you're doing the whole thing yourself, you can put in a site sanded floor for 3 bucks a foot that will last forever, look like a wood floor should look, be able to be refinished if/when needed, improve the air quality of the house over carpet, and raise the value of your home.


----------



## buddy110 (Oct 3, 2009)

ArtisanRemod said:


> If you're doing the whole thing yourself, you can put in a site sanded floor for 3 bucks a foot that will last forever, look like a wood floor should look, be able to be refinished if/when needed, improve the air quality of the house over carpet, and raise the value of your home.


It's a consideration. Thanks


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Quarter sawn white oak, clear walnut, heart pine, clear red birch. These are some of my favorites.


----------

